# discus and tiger barbs



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Not a good mix - tigerbarbs are nippers, and agressive, fast, obnoxious etc... Bad bad choice for a discus tank...

However I do love the tigerbarbs - a shoal of them are indeed fun to watch - I ended up getting a second tank to keep them before... just cause I liked em...


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Aftica said:


> Not a good mix - tigerbarbs are nippers, and agressive, fast, obnoxious etc... Bad bad choice for a discus tank...
> 
> However I do love the tigerbarbs - a shoal of them are indeed fun to watch - I ended up getting a second tank to keep them before... just cause I liked em...


I agree. I wouldn't put them with discus either.


----------



## Pete (Nov 29, 2003)

I have seen cardinal tetras with discus also a few cory cats look good 
But like Fat guy and Aftica say tiger barbs are a no no.

I also bought a 29 gal tank just for barbs i have green tiger barbs and black rosey barbs(i can also sit and watch for hours great fish !!)
Pete...


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, they will nip. I had tiger barbs and they would go after any piece of nice finnage in the tank. Got rid of them. 

I would not put them in with discus.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Tiger barbs can get really nasty, Also I think they would distract people viewing the discus.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Not only nip, but annoy, and outcompete. Those discus would be lucky to even sniff the food before the tigers will have wolved it all down.


----------



## kahlan (Jan 6, 2004)

So how many barbs you lot got in a tank? i got only 4. was advised to get some more.
but first need another tank as i'm scared they might nip my pleco's and chinese algea eaters.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The more there are the less nipping will be happening most likeley...


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

I would not recommend tigers with discus. 

I loved my green tiger barbs. The 5 of them were the stars of my 10G. The supporting cast was a Rafael Cat, Emerald Cory, 3 Oto's, 2 Ghost Shrimp, and about 200 MTS (at last count). For some reason, all 5 barbs died when I moved my tank to my new place. Figured it stirred something up from the bottom that the barbs didn't like. The rest are fine. I don't know what happened. 

Anyway, the point is, I recommend letting the more aggressive barbs, like tigers, be the center of attention. The tank should be their's to rule. And always make sure to give them plenty of food, they are less aggressive when they have full tummies. :fish1:


----------

